

Chrome Extension store – is Google brewing another fail? - Murkin
http://blog.itlater.com/chrome-extension-store-is-google-brewing-another-fail/

======
metageek
> _When it is time to improve and upgrade, people usually use the original
> gadget cost to determine if the additional cost is reasonable._

This seems to be his entire argument: Chrome is free, so Chrome extensions are
worthless. Pretty weak.

~~~
Murkin
The point is now how much they are _worth_ but how much people will be willing
to _pay_.

